# Family



## 60guy (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm in the aviation sector and was just given an offer to move to Abu Dhabi. I'm very excited about this offer, but not sure if I should move the family right away, or bring them after I've been there several months to ensure it is a good fit for my children(11, 7, and 5). Any information on education quality and social activities for children would be great. I've been researching but keep getting different results. Thanks for the help.


----------

